
Indian govt will decide Rupee Sign today. - Chirag
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/India/Cabinet-decides-on-rupee-sign-today-/articleshow/6084121.cms
======
sil3ntmac
Jeez, I've never seen such ridiculous ads on a legitimate-seeming website.

